# Safe overclocks for RTX 3050



## jinakolis (Dec 8, 2021)

I want to overclock my RTX 3050 but I don’t know any safe clocks and I’m too scared to experiment since it’s a new computer. I can’t find any information online either. On my old laptop I was able to turn the clock up all the way since it was safely limited by the bios but I don’t know if that’s the case for my new laptop. Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From Notebook Check


----------

